# Has anyone used Corn Cob granule substrate??



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Comes from Livefoods.co.uk?? Just curious for a few reasons...


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

ive always used it on my leo, never had any problems with it....


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

used it for my beardie from a young age, then started to get mites an awful lot, stopped using it about 6 months ago and not had mites again, not saying it was the substrate that the mites came from more likely the shop as i stopped using them at the same time, apart from the mites i had no problems with it.


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

ive had a infestation of mites before but mine all came from a piece of bogwood (not sure what type - wasnt mopani). no matter how many times i boiled it i always ended up finding them again within a week!

suppose id be right in saying corn cob is a subsitute for sand for most ppl so should be fine for a desert setup....


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

just be aware that its not as digestible as some suggest...


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

very true, its tuff stuff!
Are you going to be using it?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope. It killed my gecko. Just so many people were going round saying its digestible so I didn't want anyone else falling into that trap really. 

Just wanted to warn people...it was a traumatic experience


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry to hear that 
i have thought of moving her to sand now she's older but worry that she might start eating it....


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Corn cob is ok to use, but as with any other substrate it may get eaten ... and when corn cob gets wet, which it will in the stomach it expands .... try it ... put a handfull of it in a cup of water, then come back 10 mins later.
Bran can be used and gutloads crickets and can be digested, the only problem with bran is when it gets wet, it gets moldy and smells.


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

...and Jeez does corn cob mould quickly! slightest drop of moisture and you'll have stinky mould in your viv by morning. I tried it once years ago - never again!


----------

